# Hello! (new member)



## marie curie (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello!  I am new to MartialTalk and am excited to participate!

I live in Pittsburgh and study biomedical engineering.  

My training includes
 4 years Seiei Kan Karate 
2.5 years Judo 
1.5 years BJJ 
2 years Kajukenbo 
1 semester Tae Kwon Do (4 montsh) 
1 summer Tai Chi (3 months) 
1 summer Kung Fu (3 months)

so I have a breadth of experience- now I'm working on depth.


----------



## exile (Apr 8, 2007)

Greetings, marie_c, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 8, 2007)

Glad to have you here!

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 8, 2007)

Marie --- c'mon in, sit down, take yer shoes off (no, maybe skip that part) and make yourself at home. Plenty of nice folk in here to help when needed.

Buzz


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 8, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome

If I may ask; what style of Taiji and kung fu?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey, Marie!  Welcome to MT.

I have a blue in Seiekan and live in Ohio.  I know we're all over this portion of the state and WVa, too.  It wouldn't surprise me if there wasn't something close to Pittsburgh, as well.

Enjoy the board.  It's only the best.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome, Marie Curie!

I am looking forward to your glowing posts, which I'm sure will radiate your knowledge of martial arts


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT Madame Curie! You forgot to add to your list of accomplishments your Nobel Prize in Physics in 1903 and Chemistry in 1911!:lool:


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 8, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> Welcome, Marie Curie!
> 
> I am looking forward to your glowing posts, which I'm sure will radiate your knowledge of martial arts



Seems like we are the only science nerds here on MT!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Apr 9, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT Madam Curie...


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Are you on another board as well? You seem familiar.:ultracool


----------



## RED (May 2, 2007)

Welcome!!  I live in Ohio but my heart is often in the Burgh.  born and raised there.  Studied TKD there.


----------



## K' Evans (May 2, 2007)

Impressive credentials. Welcome to MT!


----------



## Shaderon (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT, yea take them shoes off... but no relaxing here!  Well not in the normal threads anyway 

Have fun!


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (May 2, 2007)

welcome to MT!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT, and enjoy yourself.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 2, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  PA Rocks!


----------

